# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Feb RollCall... Looking for more Optimists...

## ukran1ans

About time to think about next year.... 2/6 - 2/15, White Sands...

----------


## fargoman

February 10-20th..Cocolapalm

----------


## BikerMike

If  the Hidden Paradise is certified I and I will be there Feb. 2nd. to March. 4th.

Jah Bless.

semi (and Crew)   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Rumlover

Hopefully February 6-21 at NBCC, group of 6 this year!! Our thanksgiving trip will be a trial run.

----------


## Monty&Melo

Same dates as you, but at Rondel Village!!!!

----------


## TheDalaiLama

Feb 13-20 Grand Pineapple.    143 days... yeesh

----------


## Markis

We are booked at Nirvana. 2-20, 2-27.

----------


## cleome

Feb 17-24 if the travel authorization is gone by then..Beach House Condos

----------


## kwhizz

Idle Awhile  Jan 30th- Feb 13th

----------


## Irie John

1st of Jan - 1st week of March

----------


## Bobmac

Bobmac and Squirrel at Foote Prints 1/30 - 2/20

----------


## Harleymon

Harleymon & JaBird at Foote Prints 2/5 - 2/20

----------


## MissJen

Feb 12 missjen. Just booked!!

----------


## farmer

Farmer Jan 2 - march 17

----------


## BethAnn38

BethAnn & family February 17th-27th Country Country and Westender

----------


## MissJen

Kaisers 2/12 - 2/17. Then who knows??

----------


## captaind

Want/Will be home in late February.

Cap

----------


## tucker

Tucker & Aimbri (aka Aimee & Brian)... Feb. 2 - 25 -- White Sands & Kuyaba

----------


## tucker

ukran1ans ~ my husband & I will be at White Sands (and Kuyaba for a few days) in February also -- and we're from south of Buffalo. Hope we get to meet you in Feb.

----------


## ukran1ans

> ukran1ans ~ my husband & I will be at White Sands (and Kuyaba for a few days) in February also -- and we're from south of Buffalo. Hope we get to meet you in Feb.


Well hopefully we'll be able to make it down then (at this point, it's 50-50 with the timetable of the vaccine impacting this trip).

----------


## BethAnn38

We’ll be traveling with a 3 and 5 year old. Both are experienced mask wearers but I’m wondering what the rules are for children that age in Jamaica? Or is it up to the resorts?

----------


## Rumlover

I don’t know the official rules but must say on our resent trip how impressed I was with children wearing masks while traveling. I think children are dealing with pandemic restrictions at least as well as adults, if not better.

----------


## BethAnn38

> I don’t know the official rules but must say on our resent trip how impressed I was with children wearing masks while traveling. I think children are dealing with pandemic restrictions at least as well as adults, if not better.


Yeah we had a tough time getting the 3 year old to wear it at first but she’s gotten used to it now as her preschool requires it.

----------


## whitesandsok

Feb 3-13 for our 40th Anniversary! Staying at Sunset at the Palms (17th trip to JA but first to this resort).  Keeping fingers crossed :Cool:

----------


## Cdrdrdr

Grand Pineapple says they are reopening March 1st

----------


## Sunfun

Sunfun and mr sunfun Jan 27- Feb 10 point village..... we are tired of Wisconsin snow already...

----------


## frankk

Millie and I sadly had to cancel our February plans this year to take care of vulnerable family members. Well plan on next year - February 2022.

----------


## ukran1ans

> Millie and I sadly had to cancel our February plans this year to take care of vulnerable family members. Well plan on next year - February 2022.


Sorry to hear that Frank. It's looking more and more like I'll be at least postponing my trip from Feb to April (depending on the vaccine status).

----------


## smokehouse

Unfortunately, we are sad to say, we as well have cancelled our trip for Feb. 2021.  We will be there next year for sure.  Everyone have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all.

Smokehouse and LaVerna

----------


## Russ In Mn

Russ In MN and Tracey will, sadly, not be in Negril in February 2021.  Disappointing to say the least!  See you all in 2022  :Congratulatory:

----------


## flashman

Buffalo, I thought you would be there for Super Bowl on the beach, looking good, Pittsburgh

----------


## deanna

Yay! Feb.17-22! Can’t wait to return!!!

----------


## Bucky

February 10-23 Nirvana 7 days plus 6 at Catcha

----------


## mikem519

We'll be at White Sands 2/27 to 3/13. Can't wait, 1st trip back in 5 years.

----------


## irie always

and Hubbie Soon Come - fingers crossed!!

Jan15th to March 12th - Seastar

----------


## deanna

BooHoo! i’ve got a cancel until spring... just tested positive for covid  :Frown:

----------


## Rob

> BooHoo! i’ve got a cancel until spring... just tested positive for covid


Get well soon!

----------


## deanna

Thanks Rob!

----------


## irie always

Irie Always and hubbie have made the decision to stay home for 2021- 
2022 - we will all have to book early - I'm sure places will be packed!
Happy New Year to all!! Better days ahead

----------


## Irine

> About time to think about next year.... 2/6 - 2/15, White Sands...


So you talken 2022?

----------


## captaind

2/22 - 3/2 Round trip
3/01  Mbj - Mco one way
3/17 3/28 Round trip

Hopefully one will work out.

I'll be quarantined on Zion Hill for the duration on my time.

Good food, good drink, family and no mask sitting on the verandah

Cap

----------


## BethAnn38

Looks like the Woolcocks won’t be going in February after all. So sad. They’ve canceled all flights into MBJ indefinitely plus the girls would have to be quarantined and miss more school upon arrival back in the US. We got travel vouchers and will try for summer now.

----------


## ukran1ans

Soon Come

1/1 - 3/7 Irie John
1/30 - 2/20 bobmac (w/squirrel) @ Foote Prints
1/2 - 3/17 farmer
1/30 - 2/13 kwhizz @ idle awhile
2/2 - 2/25 tucker (w/Aimbri) @ White Sands/Kuyaba
2/5 - 2/20 Harleymon (w/Jaybird) @ Foote Prints
2/6 - 2/15 Monty&Melo @ Rondel
2/6 - 2/21 Rumlover @ NBCC
2/10 - 2/20 fargoman @ Coco
2/10 - 2/23 Bucky @ Nirvana/Catcha
2/12 - 2/17 Missjen @ Kaisers
2/13 - 2/20 TheDalaiLama @ GP
2/17 - 2/24 cleome @ Beach house condos
2/20 - 2/27 Markis @ Nirvana
2/27 - 3/13 mikem519 @ WS
2/22 - 3/2? 3/01? 3/17-3/28? captaind @ Zion Hill - Q'd...

----------


## ukran1ans

> So you talken 2022?


You're taking that out of context... I posted that last year, being optimistic of Feb 2021 back then when I started this thread. I've contacted WS to change my plans from Feb to Mid April 2021.  But our governor, Cuomo said that it'll take 13 weeks to just vaccinate the elderly/first responders/medical professionals/teachers (of which, I'm neither) and 47 weeks for the whole state. So I doubt even April will happen (I haven't booked a flight for April yet). Realistically, I probably won't be back til my usual Post Thanksgiving Trip (and I've reserved a room at WS already from Nov 26th-Dec 12th of 2021, using the down payment I gave WS for Feb).

----------

